# Brown discharge on 11 dpt - advice please



## CityBird (Sep 24, 2006)

I had EC on 22 January and ET on 25 January but now have occasional brown discharge.  I'd welcome advice please as to whether or not I should contact the clinic.  Surely this is too late for implantation bleed.  Am due for hcg blood test on 6 Feb.


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Citybird

I hope that Lou's response has made you feel a bit more positive. Wishing you lots of luck honey     . The 2ww drives you totally insane doesn't it?

My EC and ET were on the same day as you. I have my blood test tomorrow.

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## CityBird (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the positive messages.  Good luck to you too Helen wonder why we have different test days.


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Citybird I'm at exactly the same stage as you 11dpt and I have been having brown discharge on and off since day 8 - I'm finding that it eases on days that I take it easy but seems to get worse on a day that I haven't stopped and have been on my feet.  I've been really naughty and POAS because AF was due yesterday and I have had a tenative positive this morning - I say tenative because I'm too scared that the spotting means that something is wrong.  Don't think I'll be happy until I have a baby in my arms!!

Lets just keep our fingers crossed together honey and pray that we both get the BFP that we both want    
  

Luv Nic


----------



## CityBird (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow sounds really promising.  In the end actually rang my clinic this morning although I felt a bit bad ringing on a Sunday when it's not really an emergency but dh said go on you've paid them enought money and they said to take extra cyclogest today and go in for hcg blood test tomorrow so at least I'll be put out of my misery a day early but am tempted to poas first thing tomorrow too.


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Citybird

I totally agree with your dh that you have paid them a lot of money and you were right to ring them on a Sunday.

I also have  my blood test tomorrow

take care

love Helen
xxx


----------



## CityBird (Sep 24, 2006)

I got a bpf too!!!  Just hope the hcg levels rise this time.


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brilliant news honey !!

Congratulations

love

Helen
xxx


----------

